# Celeb Lookalikes (pt. 1)



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Gary Busey creeps me out.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Jagger / batfish....LMAO!!


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

Lol flava flave and stripe lol nice


----------

